
Restaurants are cooking your steak wrong on purpose - devy
https://nypost.com/2018/04/10/restaurants-are-cooking-your-steak-wrong-on-purpose/
======
sharemywin
Why not just ask do you want "super" rare or rare. Or something like that.

